# Where to buy 3/4 poly pipe



## jemerson2196 (Jul 16, 2019)

Where to buy 3/4 polypipe


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

The Lowes near me sells it. What are you using it for? If irrigation, I'd suggest spending a little extra for the 160 psi rated (SDR 11).


----------

